
Preparing for Coronavirus to Strike the U.S. - dredmorbius
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/preparing-for-coronavirus-to-strike-the-u-s/
======
Cenk
Zeynep Tufekci (the author of the piece) also wrote an excellent book, Twitter
and Tear Gas, about modern protests and social movements in the age of social
media. It’s available online under a CC license:
[https://www.twitterandteargas.org](https://www.twitterandteargas.org)

~~~
dredmorbius
I read through the article, twice, before checking the byline. I was suprised
to see her name. Though I think the phenomena are closely related.

Adam Kucharski's new book, _The Rules of Contagion_ looks like it will be an
interesting addition to the genre as well:

[https://oxfordliteraryfestival.org/literature-
events/2020/ap...](https://oxfordliteraryfestival.org/literature-
events/2020/april-1/the-rules-of-contagion-why-things-spread-and-why-they-
stop)

------
soonnow
This article scared me more than everything else that I read about the virus.
I personally am not afraid for my health as a semit-fit middle aged male. I
should be ok. But the image of cities in the US being put under lockdown is
scary as hell. Also the implication to the economy could be grave and lead to
the next reccession. I feel deeply uncertain about the next months now...

------
jds375
This as an excellently written article

